# Recycling old sheets into "rag" rugs



## Darkwater (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi guys,

My wife has made a few how to videos and uploaded them to youtube and pinterest and I thought many of you might enjoy this hobby my wife so enjoys. She makes rag rugs from old sheets that she picks up at yard sales or second hand stores. Rag Rugs by Erin and here are the links. 
Episode 1 part 1 www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxtLSprmZrUks. 
Episode 1 part 2 www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrregUbpou0 
Episode 1 part 3 www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKV4ZpWpTyE 
Episode 1 part 4 www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7MFkpqKo_8 
This is the link to episode 2 www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFLY8hT7Xwo 
I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Neat. Thanks for sharing. I watched part of the first one -- will bookmark the rest to watch later.


----------



## Darkwater (Aug 15, 2010)

Hope you enjoy!I love the way they are comfy under my feet. Darkwater


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love making rag rugs. I use sheets for some rugs and old t-shirts for others.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I want to watch this; hope I can later today


----------



## Darkwater (Aug 15, 2010)

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Thank you very much, I have been wanting to learn how to make these.:sing:


----------



## earthymomma (May 13, 2014)

Ooh! this is a good idea too! I've been making a shag type rag rug out of old sheets! Cut them into 1"x4" strips (give or take) and doing them with a latch hook


----------



## Darkwater (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you for the enthusiasm. We look forward to hearing how you make out. Remember that thrift stores are a great place to pick up sheets and in Episode 2, she shows you how to prepare the sheets into sheet yarn.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It can be hard to find 100% cotton sheets. Perhaps at a thrift store near an upper crust neighborhood. I prefer cotton myself, it&#8217;s just a better product.


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

Darkwater said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My wife has made a few how to videos and uploaded them to youtube and pinterest and I thought many of you might enjoy this hobby my wife so enjoys. She makes rag rugs from old sheets that she picks up at yard sales or second hand stores. Rag Rugs by Erin and here are the links.
> Episode 1 part 1 www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxtLSprmZrUks.
> ...



Here are some pictures!


----------

